# Polishing behind door handles



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

Looking for a bit of advice or tips what people use for polishing behind the door handles which are badly scratched with people wearing rings etc

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Would a polishing cone work? 

Alternatively you could remove the handle. Personally I'd just try and hand polish it with a decent compound and small pad.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

I just use a wo-wo sponge pad and some polish by hand.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Ultimate compound and a German app pad.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

G Tech P1 and a German applicator always works for me.
HTH


----------



## Yaro V (Oct 8, 2016)

I've had good luck using one or two fingers wrapped in a short-pile (or no pile) microfiber cloth with various polishes. Work the polish at different angles with straight lines then try to get some circles in too. I think the pressure that can be applied directly through the microfiber makes the polish work fairly fast.


----------



## twk333 (May 20, 2017)

I'm an absolute newbie, and I've only tried this on 1 door handle so far (worried that I'd screw it up). I may stick on door handle film instead/afterwards. 

I tried what Yaro V does, only I cut a small circle (2 cm?) of cardboard and used double-sided tape to keep the section of towel in place until I moved it to a clean part. I used more double-sided foam tape to keep it on my fingertip. It seems to keep it more uniform & into the "corners". 

Obviously, all this is likely not necessary if you are skilled, i.e. not like me. 

Sorry if that's confusing. It seems to have worked well, but, again, I am far from a professional. 

Main reason I'm posting is that I'd appreciate someone telling me if this is a bad idea before I do the other 3. Thanks!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

neilmcl said:


> How To: Remove Door Handle Scratches - Chemical Guys Detailing Car Care - YouTube


Am I the only one that finds this guy in the vids insanely annoying?


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> Am I the only one that finds this guy in the vids insanely annoying?


He is a bit. Personally I wouldn't have spent good money on a decent polishing pad just to cut it up like that, I'd have just got a microfibre spot pad in the first place and used that.


----------



## Yaro V (Oct 8, 2016)

nick_mcuk said:


> Am I the only one that finds this guy in the vids insanely annoying?


No! I can't watch more than 45 seconds.


----------



## ctownshend (Sep 25, 2006)

nick_mcuk said:


> Am I the only one that finds this guy in the vids insanely annoying?


No your not! :lol::devil:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I wrap a microfibre around my finger with some polish...a short time later = much improved finish:thumb:

cheers

Chris


----------



## twk333 (May 20, 2017)

Now I'm tempted to watch the video.


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

I use g3 scratch remover but find the scratch too deep.


----------



## Tuska (Sep 3, 2009)

SRP sorry guys 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## smarty5927 (Jan 9, 2007)

The guy from AMMO NYC has also done a video on the subject:






John


----------



## Pook (Jul 9, 2018)

Ive also used SRP before but they were very mild scratches. Just open and close doors for all of your passengers, saves the paintwork and also makes you look like a gent  (if you're a guy obvs lol)


----------

